# I made three signatures for Deborah to see. Which one do you like.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!! I was wondering which Photoshop photo do you like the best I have been trying to do this but i am not very good at it.. I'd be very grateful if you could tell me which photoshop photo you like the best thank you.. If you can pick the right photo i will give out a karma to you for helping me chose the photo.. I am going to use one of these for my signature..


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I like the third picture! Indigo is a handsome bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I like the second one best! You did a great job with them, Lyn.*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm still deciding.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

I'd go with the first one till the second of January then switch to the third one.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow....nice work Lyn....I like them all. If I had to pick a favorite, I would go with the third one...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I like the second one best! You did a great job with them, Lyn.*


Thank you Deb.. Now i have to choose from the second picture and the 3rd photo.. I still can't make up my mind.



JWKnight said:


> I'd go with the first one till the second of January then switch to the third one.


I like the second photo and the 3rd photo to....



Jonah said:


> Wow....nice work Lyn....I like them all. If I had to pick a favorite, I would go with the third one...


Thanks Bro i also like the 3rd photo to.. Now we have to see if we get any more takes on either the 2nd or the 3rd photo on which one you like for my signature..


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

All of them are great Lyn but I would pick number 3


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Impeckable said:


> All of them are great Lyn but I would pick number 3


Thank you Pete... I am looking at number 3 to... I'll have to get deb to put it on for me.. I haven't worked out to add a signature yet...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Griff said:


> I like the third picture! Indigo is a handsome bird.


Thank you Griff. I also like the 3rd photo...Will make up my mind tomorrow.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

i love em all, Lyn, and counting down as we speak! :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> i love em all, Lyn, and counting down as we speak! :hug:


Thank you Nick. It is now 4 pm here and I am counting down to midnight only another 8 hours to go and gee I hope it is not boiling hot I am melting at the moment humidity is 80 and 34 dgs think another storm is coming. Indi is in front of the window he felt the hot today...


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I like JW's idea of #1, then switch to 2 or 3 (I really like 3 very much).. you did a great job, I think!!


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

I like number 3! I think the colors are even more flatter for Indigo. ??


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

Flattering*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Number threeeeee  it's sparkely and I love sparkely things *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone.. Looks like it will be number three.. We have 7 hours to go till Midnight... Karma to you all..


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the first one. :thumbsup:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

The third! The third! The third!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the third.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I like them all but number 3 is the best. Great job,Lyn!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sydmum (Dec 28, 2014)

#3 love gold Its my second favorite colour to Blue that is


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Well done lyn we like no3, :budgie:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome job Lyn. They are like potatoe chips, you cannot have just one .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've loaded it into your profile for you now, Lyn!

Happy New Year!*


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*You did a great job on all of them Lyn, but my favourite is the second one. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I've loaded it into your profile for you now, Lyn!
> 
> Happy New Year!*


Thank you deb for uploading my signature..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone for helping me chose a signature everyone has picked out number 3 it is now uploaded on. I also like number 2 as well I'll change it go number 2 later on. I have given karma to everyone...


----------

